# How long does Hydroxycut Stay in your System??



## cliffcolt (May 9, 2007)

I want to start taking this product but i play NCAA Division III baseball coming up in the spring. I was wandering how long it stayed in your system. 

Thanks


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

you should probably contact the company they would know


----------



## Uthinkso (May 9, 2007)

What in Hydroxycut would show up on a drug test that would prevent you from playing??? OR am I reading into this and your just wanting it out of your system by the start of the season?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

ncaa is very strict


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2007)

I agree that the NCAA is very strict, but fat burners without ephedra are completely fine under the NCAA rules and guidelines.


----------



## cliffcolt (May 9, 2007)

Is there anything in Hydroxycut that I should research with ncaa guidelines??
NCAA - National Collegiate Athletic Association


----------

